# Over thinking details or just shoot the bow??



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

"Before I learned the art, a punch was just a punch, and a kick, just a kick.
After I learned the art, a punch was no longer a punch, a kick, no longer a kick.
Now that I understand the art, a punch is just a punch and a kick is just a kick."
-- Bruce Lee

I hope to get to the level where a shot is just a shot. But I think we have to go through the hundreds of details to get to that point.

Allen


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

I think all of us tend to over think what we do sometimes. Thats why you need to put the time in. If you make a change you need to give it a fair chance. When ever I try a new form, stance, grip or equipment change I have been known to try it for weeks or months to deside if it was worth it or not. Keep in mind that there is the getting used to time and then the tweeking time. I do this with bows, releases, rest, peeps almost anything I change. My last thumb release I went a whole 3D season with it and then said that is enough and got rid of it. I shot ok with it but just never felt like it was right for me. 

As far as standard to what everyone else is doing, I could care less as long as it works for me. There not shooting your bow you are that is what matters. Do what works for you. It it does not work or feel right then look to change.

The other mistake I see is guys looking for the next best thing and they change something every week. Then when there all over the place they wonder why.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Just shoot .. but aim


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys...makes a lot of sense. Part of my problem is patience and I know it. I have a hard time switching something and waiting for results knowing I can go back to the way it was. I did commit to learning back tension and I stuck with it, not seeing positive results for about 5-6 months so I know I can do it (still feel like I am learning to this day). I may have to learn to stick with things longer just have to figure out when to say enough is enough go back or try something else. Thanks again for your replies...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Over thinking or over tinkering is a big problem for a lot of archers that have passed the novice stage but struggle to get past the intermediate level. I make sure to reign myself in and have in fact gone over board and have ignored serious "issues" for too long more than once. But I have made steady progress in my game over since I started in '06 (competitive 3D and spots) so I can't complain.

When I make a "change" it is _almost_ always because I am _sure _I need to fix a certain flaw so I have no problem sticking with the "change" for quite sometime. I said "almost" because this past winter I made a big "change" for no reason other than I thought I might see a tiny improvement in my scores......... it was a serious mistake. I changed my grip on the release, "how" I executed my shot and I made the thumb trigger light. I have never shot a trigger as light as my peers but in practice I shot some really good scores with an occasional major blunder. I thought if I gave it some time the "ugly" shots would disappear. I went to the Lancaster Classic and about 2/3's of the way through day one I knew I had made a mistake. I was being so careful to not accidentally release an arrow I wasn't shooting my best shots. Sometimes I would "freeze up" and not relax enough for the shot to go off. When I got home I set both my ShootOffs back to where I could shoot "strong" and relaxed. 

An archer MUST recognize his weakness so he can improve on them but he also MUST recognize when he's grasping at straws. He must recognize and maintain the aspects of his shooting that are "working" and to leave it alone!!! It is much better to focus on ourselves and to expend _very_ little effort on gear. 

If an archer has just decent equipment and isn't shooting or scoring well it's all on him not the gear. Over the course of 2 years I went from shooting 300's with 57 X's (Bow hunter) to shooting 296 with 43 X's and then back to shooting 300's every time with 53+ X's using EXACTLY the same gear! It was ALL me. 

This past indoor spot season I shot very close to the same scores with my Bowhunter freestyle set up as I did with my FreeStyle set up. On 5-spot I averaged 300/57'ish with BHFS and maybe 300/58'ish. On the Vegas face using the Lancaster scoring system (inner little x = 11) there was a more measurable difference. Equipment is NOT nearly as important as any of the many pieces parts of good shot execution.


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Over thinking or over tinkering is a big problem for a lot of archers that have passed the novice stage but struggle to get past the intermediate level. I make sure to reign myself in and have in fact gone over board and have ignored serious "issues" for too long more than once. But I have made steady progress in my game over since I started in '06 (competitive 3D and spots) so I can't complain.
> 
> When I make a "change" it is _almost_ always because I am _sure _I need to fix a certain flaw so I have no problem sticking with the "change" for quite sometime. I said "almost" because this past winter I made a big "change" for no reason other than I thought I might see a tiny improvement in my scores......... it was a serious mistake. I changed my grip on the release, "how" I executed my shot and I made the thumb trigger light. I have never shot a trigger as light as my peers but in practice I shot some really good scores with an occasional major blunder. I thought if I gave it some time the "ugly" shots would disappear. I went to the Lancaster Classic and about 2/3's of the way through day one I knew I had made a mistake.  I was being so careful to not accidentally release an arrow I wasn't shooting my best shots. Sometimes I would "freeze up" and not relax enough for the shot to go off. When I got home I set both my ShootOffs back to where I could shoot "strong" and relaxed.
> 
> ...


KStigall--You hit the nail on the head with me--maybe even got through my thick skull with your post...I do tend to make changes for no other reason than to look for those few extra points. Sometimes the first few rounds are better but soon I am wondering why I changed and end up going back, re-learning how I was doing it and finally returning to where I was before. I am going to make an effort to stick with my current set up, work on strong form and mental toughness, relax and just shoot my bow. Deep down I do feel I can improve by working on these physical things rather than making a equipment changes. 

Thanks again for all your replies, I may be getting somewhere...
Doug


----------



## Marksman35 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have always thought people put too much emphasis on equipment. One has to remember if you put your bow into a mechanical shooter, it will shoot bullet holes, no matter its tune within reason. So if you can shoot very well, you don't have to worry about fussing with the tune as much. Just shoot your bow, and quit worrying about your equipment. The success will come if you focus on you.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I just shoot- simpler your keep it the easier it is. If I shoot a 327 the 3 I missed were me, why complicate things


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Labs said:


> Is it possible to “over think” every little detail vs. doing what is comfortable and what “feels” natural?


Excuse me, but have you actually read anything on ArcheryTalk? 

This whole site is full of the proof that yes, it is extremely possible to overthink. I mean, there are people here who agonize over what color strings to get.

Just go shoot.


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

learning, you focus on the process ( how to stick an arrow into the X)

performing, you focus on the objective. (sticking an arrow into the x)

At some point in time, people need to stop learning about muscles and bones and junk and just focus on aiming and let all of the stuff you worked on become subconscious 

Blue X


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Over thinking or over tinkering is a big problem for a lot of archers that have passed the novice stage but struggle to get past the intermediate level. I make sure to reign myself in and have in fact gone over board and have ignored serious "issues" for too long more than once. But I have made steady progress in my game over since I started in '06 (competitive 3D and spots) so I can't complain.
> 
> When I make a "change" it is _almost_ always because I am _sure _I need to fix a certain flaw so I have no problem sticking with the "change" for quite sometime. I said "almost" because this past winter I made a big "change" for no reason other than I thought I might see a tiny improvement in my scores......... it was a serious mistake. I changed my grip on the release, "how" I executed my shot and I made the thumb trigger light. I have never shot a trigger as light as my peers but in practice I shot some really good scores with an occasional major blunder. I thought if I gave it some time the "ugly" shots would disappear. I went to the Lancaster Classic and about 2/3's of the way through day one I knew I had made a mistake. I was being so careful to not accidentally release an arrow I wasn't shooting my best shots. Sometimes I would "freeze up" and not relax enough for the shot to go off. When I got home I set both my ShootOffs back to where I could shoot "strong" and relaxed.
> 
> ...


Well spoken


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

good archery is all about the details, the trick is to know which to work on and when it's not an issue and move on.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

It's a simple process. Step 1: Learn to shoot a 10. Step 2: Repeat step one. It doesn't matter how you shoot it, as long as you can repeat it. We shouldn't over-complicate it. Easier said than done. I should start listening to my own advise because this thread describes me exactly. I never go more than a week without changing something. My release, release hand, and execution is the number one thing Im always changing. It's not how the "pros" say it should be done (with a flat release hand and back muscles) so I always feel like I'm doing it wrong, even though I shoot good scores now. I tell myself not to worry about it but then when I have a bad day and have trouble "freezing up", I can't help but think that if I tried a different technique that wouldn't happen. That may be true, but I probably just need to blank bale more.


----------

